# Even small cuts are dangerous



## MishMouse (Dec 3, 2012)

My BIL cut his knee with the chainsaw over a week ago. He didn't do much damage and he really didn't think nothing of it, just a nick. He cleaned it and went about his business. After a few days the injury got infected and he was septic. Over the weekend they had to due emergency surgery on his leg so he wouldn't lose it. The infection keeps spreading through out his system. He will be in the hospital for at least 3 weeks, he needs some prayers so that he re-covers and that he will not lose his leg or his life over this.

The warning is even if it is a small cut, if it was done with a chainsaw or somthing dirty you better go to the ER to get anti-biotics for it and have it checked out. What you see on the outside doesn't account for what is on the inside.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Dec 4, 2012)

Got to believe it. 
Bar oil, dirt, micro-chips... Pushed into the cut with the speed of the moving chain...

Thanks for the reminder!

I hope your BIL recovers fully and faster than the docs expect,
stay safe!

SA


----------



## MishMouse (Dec 4, 2012)

The scary thing is, "according to his family" the nick that he received didn't even require a bandaid. The saw must have been off or stopping at the time it happened or it would have caused more damage. Lastest news is he will be in the hospital till around Christmas. They are planning another surgery to remove more dead cells from his leg.


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 5, 2012)

sorry to hear hope inlaw gits well soon.


Run away infection can affect anyone however it is often a indication to a system under stress or poor vigor, be mindful to see he taking good health care not pushing himself that maybe the root cause of aliment.


----------



## tooold (Dec 6, 2012)

That flesh eating bacteria is NOTHING to mess with. Things can get out of hand in hours. The video is about the girl that was injured on a zip line. Both feet gone, one leg gone, one hand gone and part of her abs too. Nasty stuff....25% die from this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Prk6nOVCqI


----------



## Rickochet (Dec 24, 2012)

Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## smokey01 (Dec 26, 2012)

MishMouse said:


> The warning is even if it is a small cut, if it was done with a chainsaw or somthing dirty you better go to the ER to get anti-biotics for it and have it checked out. What you see on the outside doesn't account for what is on the inside.


I am glad your BIL is ok.
About a year and a half ago I was replacing a submersible pump, about 300' down in a water well on my property. I was wearing shorts at the time and in the process of pulling the pump up I somehow got a little poke on the back of my leg. It was no larger than a mosquito bite and I did not think much of it. In the morning I could see a red patch spreading from the site. I went to the ER that afternoon and they put me on IV anti-biotics and gave me a prescription for anti-biotics. Went back in 24 hours and they were surprised it was still not clearing up, so gave me another dose of IV anti-biotics. They said I was lucky that I came in and stopped this before it really got started.
Of course you can't go to the doctor or ER for every scratch but sometimes you just know when something is not right. Problem is we all get so busy that we don't want to slow down and take the time. * For me, that is the lesson learned, know WHEN to take the time and TAKE THE TIME. *


----------



## Gologit (Dec 26, 2012)

Google MRSA...it's very widespread.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 29, 2012)

not knocking the Er or Doctors but in these situations epsom salts is your friend.especially if your like me without insurance.i'm sure they have saved my life over the years.when i was growing up i had several cases of blood posioning with red streaks running up my legs or arms.last time it happened had a nail go thru my boot and in my foot.
the epsom salts or magnesium sulfate will draw out the infection.if epsom salts arent available regular table salt in warm water will work.


----------



## NewArborist (Dec 30, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Google MRSA...it's very widespread.



Nasty stuff. Had a near miss with it back in the fall doing a storm clean up job. Someone else came in, started the job, made a mess, damaged property and left. We got called to clean up the mess and finish the job. After dragging brush across the slanted back yard all day to the chipper, it was time to remove the trunk of the tree. Out came the skid steer. After one pass across the yard, there was a problem. We found a soft spot that was not noticeable earlier in the day. The skid steer made a pretty good rut that immediately started to seep water. Trunk was removed, we cleaned up and went home. A day or so later I had a little bump come up on the inside of my forearm. Looked like a zit almost. It got really sore really quick and started getting larger. Natural reaction was to squeeze and disinfect. A day or two later the original bump was no better, in fact it had gotten larger, was an open wound, and had a squishy white mass in the middle. That afternoon I went to the treatment center to have it looked at. The wrote it off as some kind of insect bite gave me some anti's and sent me out the door without so much as a second glance. Started the anti's and a day or two later the original wound was no better. Now however I had a few more little bumps that had come up in the same area. Continued taking the anti's. A day or two later I had these little bumps all over my body. Knowing something was surely wrong I went in for a consultation at my regular physician's office. My doctor was out that day so I saw a nurse practitioner. She came in, gave the original wound a quick glance talked for a minute or two and excused her self asking if i minded if she brought in one of the on call physicians for a second opinion. They cultured it and started me on two different med's thinking it was MRSA. I was pretty worried. The meds cleared up the wound and all the other bumps fairly quickly. Luckily the culture showed no MRSA, but a lower level staff infection. You just never know what you are gonna get into. Apparently the original person dropped the tree on the distribution box or something and that water was raw sewage. The only two pictures I have are of the original wound attached below. I hope the Hope the OP's BIL has a speedy recovery. My thoughts and prayers are with him. Bottom like even if it's a small scratch disinfect it asap.
View attachment 270440
View attachment 270441


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 24, 2013)

jughead500 said:


> not knocking the Er or Doctors but in these situations epsom salts is your friend.especially if your like me without insurance.i'm sure they have saved my life over the years.when i was growing up i had several cases of blood posioning with red streaks running up my legs or arms.last time it happened had a nail go thru my boot and in my foot.
> the epsom salts or magnesium sulfate will draw out the infection.if epsom salts arent available regular table salt in warm water will work.



thanks for the good advice. 

popcorn says f you!


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 24, 2013)

My daughter worked in a trach ward at a huge hospital. She had people who bit their tongue or got a sliver and ended up on life support. Nasty stuff surrounds us,
Phil


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 24, 2013)

This thread made me think of george carlin's raw germ rant: George Carlin - Germs, Immune System - YouTube


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 24, 2013)

Small Wood said:


> My daughter worked in a trach ward at a huge hospital. She had people who bit their tongue or got a sliver and ended up on life support. Nasty stuff surrounds us,
> Phil



holy cow! what do you mean by got a sliver?


----------



## avason (Jan 24, 2013)

This thread is creeping me out...I'm going back to the WTF...SEE YA!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 24, 2013)

4x4American said:


> holy cow! what do you mean by got a sliver?



You know--a sliver--piece of wood under the skin. That got infected and it just continued. I guess by the time they sought treatment it was out of control. I thought it would just be people with weak immune systems but she said that wasn't necessarily true. Way back when I was young I worked around cow manure every day I cut myself on some steel and had to be sew up. The doctor asked me what I did and told me I didn't need a tetanus shot; that I had natural immunity from working around cow crap. 'Must have been right 'cause I'm still here. Maybe we're too clean.
Phil


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 24, 2013)

Small Wood said:


> You know--a sliver--piece of wood under the skin. That got infected and it just continued. I guess by the time they sought treatment it was out of control. I thought it would just be people with weak immune systems but she said that wasn't necessarily true. Way back when I was young I worked around cow manure every day I cut myself on some steel and had to be sew up. The doctor asked me what I did and told me I didn't need a tetanus shot; that I had natural immunity from working around cow crap. 'Must have been right 'cause I'm still here. Maybe we're too clean.
> Phil



ah ten fer..yea definitely believe that the world is getting to be too sterile. I had heard from someone that the new fandangled houses being built to code are so well sealed that it traps bad stuff in and dont ventilate enough that it makes people sick or something. Not sure how true it is or not but that's what I heard, grandma tells me to believe none of what I hear and half of what I see.


----------

